# Byron Scott fired!



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

We all saw this coming right? LMAO. Every time the Hornets lost this season all I could say is "Byron will be fired in the morning". 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4648162


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bower to take over coaching duties and Tim Floyd will be an assistant! :funny:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tim Floyd?...I guess Bower should fire himself as GM now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So now he gets to coach the team HE put together. Let's see how he likes that. :bowen:


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Firing Scott was an outstanding move. Making Bower head coach? I guess that remains to be seen. Now I can start going to games again!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello Los Angeles...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Cris said:


> Hello Los Angeles...


Would that make you happy? Is this what Laker fans want?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So far this is all we've gotten from West at the press conference.



> 2:18 p.m.: West says having played for Floyd before, the team will not be as "predictable" as it had been.
> 
> 2:14 p.m.: West describes "philosophical differences" between Scott and some players on the team. He describes the team as often "stagnant."
> 
> 2:12 p.m.: West: "I think we got to the point to where things we were doing just weren't effective."


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just heard about this on Hoopshype! Now all the Hornets have to do is lure Jeff Van Gundy over in the offseason. Great news!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I do not agree that firing Byron Scott was a good move this early in the season...with JEFF BOWER as the replacement!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I just heard about this on Hoopshype! Now all the Hornets have to do is lure Jeff Van Gundy over in the offseason. Great news!


No...No...No...No...


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty quick hook with a pretty weak replacement


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> Pretty quick hook with a pretty weak replacement


Quick hook? It was a far too late hook! The team quit playing hard for Scott in the middle of December 2008.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

VCHighFly said:


> Quick hook? It was a far too late hook! The team quit playing hard for Scott in the middle of December 2008.


9 games into the season though, this move should have been made when some competent replacements were available..like last offseason.. and the gm firing the coach and replacing him with himself with 0 head coaching experiance is a weak move and makes your organization look bad


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't have a problem with the firing given the uninspired play and countless mistakes this team has put out this year.That said I always ask who you're replacing a coach with when you fire him.If this is what you're going to replace Scott with nothing,then this is a boneheaded play.You go get a legit coach and have him fix things that's fine.In fact you should go hire a GM/Coach.Bower hasn't done a damned thing to show that he should have a job.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hell the only thing Bower ever did right was win that coin toss with the bobcats the sorry *******


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

New Orleans Hornets forward David West speaks out on coaching change​


> New Orleans Hornets forward David West on Thursday said the players are in for a "dramatic change, a dramatic difference" now that General Manager Jeff Bower, along with new lead assistant coach Tim Floyd, have taken over for fired Byron Scott.
> 
> "We're not going to be as predictable as we have been in the past. I know that, having played for Tim before," said West, a sixth-year veteran. "That's something I'm looking forward to, in terms of style of play."
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/11/post_6.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris Paul taken aback by New Orleans Hornets' firing of Byron Scott​


> As New Orleans Hornets players gathered at the Alario Center on Thursday morning, team president Hugh Weber met with captains Chris Paul and David West to inform them that Coach Byron Scott was fired and his replacement would be General Manager Jeff Bower.
> 
> Paul wasn’t happy with the decision, and he certainly wasn’t pleased with being caught off guard by the announcement. He said the Hornets should have sought his and West’s input before the decision was finalized.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/11/chris_paul_taken_aback_by_new.html

If CP _was_ happy with the decision I don't think he'd come out and say it because he liked Scott not only as a coach but a person. I think Scott would be hurt if he even thought CP was happy with this.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP basically says he wish he knew about the firing before finding out about it the way he did. Not that they needed an approval of sorts from him because he's "just a player" but he just wish he'd known about it before he was blindsided with it. I'm sure he knew it was coming though. He may not have known it was coming on 11/12/09 but I'm sure he knew it was coming. 

http://videos.nola.com/times-picayune/2009/11/chris_paul_tim_floyd_and_jeff.html


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Would that make you happy? Is this what Laker fans want?


If PJ hangs it up, or if he wants to come on for an assistant for a year with the intent to take over he would be my top choice to replace him.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Cris said:


> If PJ hangs it up, or if he wants to come on for an assistant for a year with the intent to take over he would be my top choice to replace him.


The greatest thing that could happen for the other 29 NBA teams is for the Lakers to hire Scott.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I do not agree that firing Byron Scott was a good move this early in the season...with JEFF BOWER as the replacement!


Look at the bright side. Scott will still put in the same amount of time preparing for and studying the Hornets next opponent as he did when he was the head coach.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The more I think about this the more I may like it. Jeff Bower might finally get a taste to see what it's like to coach a team that he puts together. Maybe he can hire a for real coach and then go back in the office and try and give us some youthful talent with bone marrow and ligaments instead of cotton candy and taffy or whatever our players have been made of for the past decade.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Is anyone else extremely bothered by Tim Floyd hanging around or is it just me. I know he's only an assistant coach and he might be a fantastic one in fact, but he makes me nervous. I feel like he's going to hypnotize Bower and end up the coach again.


----------

